# Does anyone know how long carers allowance takes to come through?



## Vaccari (Jun 28, 2010)

carers allowance wont be assessed until the award for DLA or attendance allowance is made. i had to apply for this when looking after my mother it took 6 wks to get the AA and 3 months for the carers allowance but of course they are backdated so u get a lump sum which is nice.

Natural Detox


----------



## Copepod (Jun 28, 2010)

That timescale sounds about right. CA is only awarded if Middle or Higher Rate Care component of Disabiliity Living Allowance is awarded (Lower Rate Care or any rate of Mobility component don't lead to CA), plus there are other qualifying factors such as amount of time spent caring and other earnings (of person applying for CA, not the person getting DLA).


----------



## rspence (Jun 30, 2010)

*er how do i apply?*

very silly question - but how do i actually apply for these allowances?


----------



## am64 (Jun 30, 2010)

will check out proceedure with my hubby who does this as part of Job tomorrow xxx


----------



## Copepod (Jul 1, 2010)

Rspence - this should get you started in understanding & applying for DLA http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/DisabledPeople/FinancialSupport/DG_10011731. You can get forms from Job Centre or online. It's advisable to get help from a welfare advisor, CAB etc to fill in forms. As your child is so young, you should know that only children over 3 years are eligibible for Higher Rate Mobility Component (and it's for severe problems in walking, unlikely with uncomplicated diabetes) and only children over 3 years can get Lower Rate Mobility Component, which is for guidance & supervision, so can apply to children with diabetes. For Care Components, at any rate, you need to prove that your child needs more care than a child of the same age without the condition.


----------



## rspence (Jul 1, 2010)

*thank you*

thank you for this help


----------



## SmartHappyAndDignosed (Jul 19, 2010)

Carers Allowance will take about 4 - 6 weeks, mine came within 4weeks!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 28, 2010)

Again, I am shocked these things exist....

Are these allowances for parents of small children.

What criteria must be met to obtain these benefits.....?


----------



## shiv (Jul 28, 2010)

novo, a lot of kids with type 1 get DLA. I don't know the ins and outs of it, but I was awarded DLA from diagnosis (1991, age 2) up until I turned 16 (2004) - not that I saw any of the money, it went to my mum.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats good to know, I myself was 15 when diagnosed but my brother was 2..

We both have young kids who may develop diabeasties.........


----------



## bev (Jul 28, 2010)

If you have a diabetic child - then the child automatically gets DLA at various rates depending on whether night time checks are done etc and then the parent can claim carers allowance - but dependant on other incomes.

It normally takes 6 weeks - but you get the money from the date you claimed it from.Bev


----------

